# Respect to you true mountain freeriders.



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I applaud you guys, I have no idea how you do it. I almost pooped myself when I got stuck in a glade run all by myself in Vermont. I was lost for 2 hours. I eventually made it down though and regrouped and went back up the lift ^_^ How the hell can you handle going down a real freakin' mountain though! When you have to hike to reach an area to start riding down it, you are out of my league. Making your own trails is cool, but I'm just too scared of messing up and getting lost again - but for real next time. It seems fun and beautiful but just the thought of falling down a hidden shaft or something in all of that pow and huge terrain... I don't know.

Heres a video that was filmed the day that I was their.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You serious, bro?

If you're inbounds, just go downhill. As long as you don't duck a rope, you'll eventually get funneled out onto a run leading you back to the base or a lift.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah i dont get it, did you unstrap and walk?


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> You serious, bro?
> 
> If you're inbounds, just go downhill. As long as you don't duck a rope, you'll eventually get funneled out onto a run leading you back to the base or a lift.


Yea but for my first experience in Vermont EVER and my friends and I got the great idea to go balls deep in a blocked off run... stupid decision = stupid result. We should have figured it was too difficult by the fact that it had a 5ft cliff drop into the glades. But it was still inbounds, there was just trees everywhere(obviously) rocks, drop-offs, there was even a river flowing through the middle(it was a drainage ditch) and so if we slipped we were screwed. WE all split apart somehow. They got out in 15min... I took 2hrs T_T


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

mtl20 said:


> yeah i dont get it, did you unstrap and walk?


And yea, I got stuck in a spot and I had to unstrap to get out of the pow heap and I never had a flat enough area to re-strap in at. It took about 1hr50min to find that flat enough area.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> And yea, I got stuck in a spot and I had to unstrap to get out of the pow heap and I never had a flat enough area to re-strap in at. It took about 1hr50min to find that flat enough area.


This is your problem. It's easier to get strapped in and riding again on an incline, not a flat spot. And a 5 ft drop is a rock, not a cliff. Please do yourself and everyone else a favor and DO NOT come out west. In fact, just stay in the park and on the groomers. Leave the pow to the people who know what to do with it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was gonna say that 5' isn't a cliff but I got beat. If you ever make it to vail I'll have my 12 y/o show you around. He has a couple mild runs with rock drops around 10'. I'm about to put up a clip with this run in it.... It does scare true intermediates.....

Here is some back bowl footage.... The lady he is ridinig with couldn't stay up so he had to wait a lot and kinda chill a bit. She's a nurse I work with. The end of this video he is dropping into some trees that's kinda continued to the next video I'm uploading now.....


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> This is your problem. It's easier to get strapped in and riding again on an incline, not a flat spot. And a 5 ft drop is a rock, not a cliff. Please do yourself and everyone else a favor and DO NOT come out west. In fact, just stay in the park and on the groomers. *Leave the pow to the people who know what to do with it.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> " Pow to the people and Know what to do with it",
> 
> ...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is the other video. I mixed in some jumps and boxes for the hell of it since it was all the same day and sometimes the same runs as the tree stuff that empties into the top of the park..


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

He didnt say anything about vermont. But are you really going to compare VT terrain to WA terrain? You gots to be out yo mind!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes he did


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> I applaud you guys, I have no idea how you do it. I almost pooped myself when I got stuck in a glade run all by myself in Vermont. I was lost for 2 hours. I eventually made it down though and regrouped and went back up the lift ^_^ How the hell can you handle going down a real freakin' mountain though! When you have to hike to reach an area to start riding down it, you are out of my league. Making your own trails is cool, but I'm just too scared of messing up and getting lost again - but for real next time. It seems fun and beautiful but just the thought of falling down a hidden shaft or something in all of that pow and huge terrain... I don't know.


for the most part anything in bounds is not THAT bad. you just didnt quite know how to ride it and get out of it. it depends on the resort, because there are certainly some places where even in bounds you can get yourself seriously screwed, hurt, or lost. 
but much respect for the humbleness and sharing the story. glad you experienced the other side of snowboarding and realized we all aren't a buch of pussies afraid to hit a hand rail:thumbsup: (i also enjoy the park too btw)



uh oh a virus 2 said:


> And yea, I got stuck in a spot and I had to unstrap to get out of the pow heap and I never had a flat enough area to re-strap in at. It took about 1hr50min to find that flat enough area.


ya, mistake number 2 (after going full pull into something over your head and not even staying within eye sight of a groomer) would be not trying to ride out. if there is any type of incline where you can get speed without just burying your nose and sinking again, strap in, find someone's line and ride it, or if there are no other tracks stay as high up as you can and just follow around the side of the mountain, or follow the fall line, until you get to a clearing.



NWBoarder28 said:


> And a 5 ft drop is a rock, not a cliff.


no kidding lol. i always try to spot "5 foot drops" while im scanning the terrain as im going down so i can aim for em and add them into my line. i dont think i ever scope out a landing for something that small, i just huck off it and see what happens.



NWBoarder28 said:


> Please do yourself and everyone else a favor and DO NOT come out west. In fact, just stay in the park and on the groomers. Leave the pow to the people who know what to do with it.


oh come on, you're being a little harsh. he has to experience a new level of riding! plus imagine how much fun it would be to have him play "follow the leader":cheeky4:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> Yes he did


what i mean is NWboarder didnt say anything about VT when he said leave the pow for those who know what to do with it


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Qball said:


> what i mean is NWboarder didnt say anything about VT when he said leave the pow for those who know what to do with it


He did say "don't come out west" which implies all things east suck :laugh:

Tupac vs Biggie!

I've seen videos of slides inbounds. So be careful no matter where you go. Hell there was a slide today inbounds at Kirkwood. One dude got trapped, another skied out and went to find ski patrol.

I'm on my way to Tahoe this weekend but don't see a large dump in the forecast so hopefully things are a bit more stable


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> for the most part anything in bounds is not THAT bad. you just didnt quite know how to ride it and get out of it. it depends on the resort, because there are certainly some places where even in bounds you can get yourself seriously screwed, hurt, or lost.
> but much respect for the humbleness and sharing the story. glad you experienced the other side of snowboarding and realized we all aren't a buch of pussies afraid to hit a hand rail:thumbsup: (i also enjoy the park too btw)
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Stowe had a received a White-Out blizzard the first day I was their, so I guess I truly experienced powder! Haha but this was on day two, and because it had snowed so much it would be like walking up a black in waist deep powder. I would have loved to show you guys my first Vermont experience because I filmed everything - Even my little mishap, but last run of the day I fell in a massive powder patch and I went head first into the snow, and without realizing it my GoPro got ripped off! Stand and all!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> my friends and I got the great idea to go balls deep in a blocked off run... stupid decision = stupid result. T_T


I think this is your problem more than anything else. Not all in bound areas are runs. Pretty much anytime a run, or area is blocked off there's a reason for it i.e. a permanently closed area because of cliffs/water, slide danger etc. There's already been a few deaths this year from people doing this, I'd recommend not becoming a statistic.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

We have areas inbounds that are roped off...that means don't and then another rope beyond that...which means really don't go. And then there are other ropes that are really out of bounds inbounds...which if you duck...means better have your shit together cause if you don't you will get hurt, need to be rescued (for a big fee) or die.

However it is whatever you are used to; yesterday my daughter took her 6 week class of four 7-8 yr old skiers down a double black chute and another double black run and they loved it.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

bseracka said:


> I think this is your problem more than anything else. Not all in bound areas are runs. Pretty much anytime a run, or area is blocked off there's a reason for it i.e. a permanently closed area because of cliffs/water, slide danger etc. There's already been a few deaths this year from people doing this, I'd recommend not becoming a statistic.


I'n all fairness, it wasn't blocked off. It was a small opening that had a few tracks going into it, so we all thought that it was a legitimate trail. We found out that it wasn't when we later looked at a map and saw that it was a no-ski zone. There was even a Stowe employee that was right next to us and watched us drop in without saying a word.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm going to second Snowolfs suggestion to hit gladed runs beside groomed runs first. Keep the groomed run in your peripheral and you've always got an escape route. My GF tends to follow me through some of the mountain bowls here in the Rockies, and she gets in over her head sometimes and has to climb out. I try telling her that it's easier to keep the board on and just traverse out of it, but what do I know?!?

Also, for people saying the rockies terrain is so much tougher than VT, head up the top of jay peak and come down the front side chutes. They're just as steep and rocky as anything I've seen out here...

What makes the rockies so great is that instead of a hundred feet of steep glades and rocks, you can do that for almost an entire run. Beats the shit out of your legs and gets your heart pumping though! 

But yeah, freeride is where it's at. I'll get some vids of this weekend up soon, but to me there's nothing like blasting through the trees, over a wee cliff, carving in fresh powder, then launching off a natural kicker in the powder. It's hard to describe the feeling other than "organic" or fluid. You just pick a line and go with it and usually once you get half way down you go "holy shit, that was gooooooooooood".


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Virus -- My previous statement was made while I was in quite the mood. But seriously dude, lost in the pow for two hours inbounds? Really? If you do come out West, stick to the sides of the groomers. It will still be deeper than anything you're used to.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I remember doing a run off the trails once. I departed from near the top of Palmer, but it was about a 2 hour hike back. Thing I didn't realize was that some kid followed me thinking I was going on a run. He wasn't so happy when he found out I was going to be walking back to the resort. :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, I picked up a couple hitchhikers on the highway headed back up to timberline with the same story as you flick.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

*meanwhile somewhere in central-eastern europe*

carrying my board in waist deep snow maybe deeper trying to get on top of a mountain around (1850 meters). it was a 12 mile trip. we didnt reach it, we decided we have to turn back because it was getting dark...after maybe a mile of boarding the path to the resort wasnt steep at all and with all that snow, most of the road back we were walking, in the night trough the forest...but it was fun until i got too exhaustion. i had to stop couple times but in the end it was fun. at least we knew the route.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The thing about off piste freerides in or out of bounds is know where you are going or getting into...more importantly how/where you are getting out. Last saturday a skier bud accidentally dropped/sucked in to a 20 foot deep ravine...right next to the rope 2ft beyond the rope. It took him 30 minutes to climb out, but had he known just to keep going down the ravine and at the end to hook right he would have been out in 5 minutes. And this past week, because of the snow, a small cravass 20' deep opened up in the middle of an non-groomerable run and a rider fell in; luckily he was head up was able to reach into his pack for his shovel and eventually able to dig himself out with help of patrol...but he easily could have headered and likely been a fatality.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Also, for people saying the rockies terrain is so much tougher than VT, head up the top of jay peak and come down the front side chutes. They're just as steep and rocky as anything I've seen out here...
> 
> What makes the rockies so great is that instead of a hundred feet of steep glades and rocks, you can do that for almost an entire run. Beats the shit out of your legs and gets your heart pumping though!


Agreed I spend a lot of time at Jay and finally made it to CO a couple weeks ago, and although There's so much more terrain In the Rockies, If you know where to look, Jay Peak Def offers Some extremely challenging glade riding.

But Jay Peak IMO is the GEM of the North East!!


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> It's ok NW, I tried to offer encouragement and advice and got nuthin. Maybe he only responds to abuse.......:laugh:


Haha sorry I never got around to replying, thanks for the tips. Watching some videos on youtube I am already missing the pow. It really just is a progression thing. You dont just come into the park and throw 3's, it takes time. Same thing with mountain riding, it takes time before you can try harder things.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> And this past week, because of the snow, a small cravass 20' deep opened up in the middle of an non-groomerable run and a rider fell in


Are you saying that a 20 foot deep cravass opened up on an in-bounds run at Baker last week?! What run?

I did not hear about this.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Was told it was around gabl's but I hit gabl's along the rope, down the middle, chute 4 and libraries and didn't see it...idk. Though saw an opening on the chute.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

On Sunday I was exploring an unfamiliar bowl and rode right past a 4' diameter fumarole. It was just big enough that I could have stacked right into it. Scared me pretty good.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> On Sunday I was exploring an unfamiliar bowl and rode right past a 4' diameter fumarole. It was just big enough that I could have stacked right into it. Scared me pretty good.


What causes those fumarole's to open up? they seem so obscure, just a hole in the middle of a run. I ran into a 15 foot one last season, a buddy of mine ollied one because he didn't see it till the last second.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> What causes those fumarole's to open up? they seem so obscure, just a hole in the middle of a run. I ran into a 15 foot one last season, a buddy of mine ollied one because he didn't see it till the last second.


lol, BEST way to avoid an obstacle


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I don't believe it's a true crevasse as these are on actual glaciers. I am thinking it was a Glide Crack.


yes...a glide crack. A pic from today, so the crack is pretty well filled in from 5-6 days ago and was rode/skied over. It was near the top of 5.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Kwanzaa said:


> What causes those fumarole's to open up? they seem so obscure, just a hole in the middle of a run. I ran into a 15 foot one last season, a buddy of mine ollied one because he didn't see it till the last second.


I've always figured that the hot gases just keep the snow from accumulating directly above throughout the season rather than having a hole "open up" per se. I'm no expert on the subject though.

Earth fart.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Check out this video on YouTube:

Most insane ski crash ever - Callum Petit Hole in One - YouTube


Pin point accuracy for falling into a hole after a 50' cliff jump.....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> Most insane ski crash ever - Callum Petit Hole in One - YouTube
> 
> ...


Jesus F*!

10 char


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I've always figured that the hot gases just keep the snow from accumulating directly above throughout the season rather than having a hole "open up" per se. I'm no expert on the subject though.
> 
> Earth fart.


I would have thought the same but the one i fell into was just dirt at the bottom. No evidence of any running water, or openings for gases to escape.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Kwanzaa said:


> I would have thought the same but the one i fell into was just dirt at the bottom. No evidence of any running water, or openings for gases to escape.


The gas (and heat) diffuses through the soil and rock, so the openings can perhaps be very small?


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> The gas (and heat) diffuses through the soil and rock, so the openings can perhaps be very small?


good point. It just seems like a such an obscure spot though. its just weird that theres 20 feet of snow and for some reason theres a big fucking hole in the middle of the trail.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mt Baker proper has steam vents and according to some geologist it used to be a lot bigger but blew. I also heard that this year, a photographer got some pics from Mt Edna? (italy) of skiers while while it was going off or some lava flows in the background.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

This is interesting. According to Wikipedia some of the holes on Bachelor are actually not fumaroles but rather the result of air movement through the rock.

Mount Bachelor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> There is no geothermal activity at present, though some areas popularly thought to be fumaroles are caused by air movement through the porous structure.[4][5] Several are near the top of the Pine Marten chairlift and occasionally present a hazard to skiers and snowboarders where the snow is undermined.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Argo said:


> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> Most insane ski crash ever - Callum Petit Hole in One - YouTube
> 
> ...


HAHAHA, thats great that he had the whole face to fall down yet he goes right in that hole. thats just unlucky.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Around here, it is volcanic gasses. Mt. Hood is still an active volcano. It is just dormant (sleeping) right now and will erupt again......
> 
> Here is video I shot up at Crater Rock above Timberline Lodge:
> 
> ...


My first thought was that it was from volcanic activity however im pretty sure Mount Washington on Vancouver Island isn't a volcano. Maybe im wrong.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Kwanzaa said:


> My first thought was that it was from volcanic activity however im pretty sure Mount Washington on Vancouver Island isn't a volcano. Maybe im wrong.


Maybe somebody took a REALLY big pee there?


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Maybe somebody took a REALLY big pee there?


I think your onto something there.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Check out what I stumbled upon! Remember how I said it was an epic pow day that weekend that I went to Stowe? Well here is a video of that day! I don't know who this skier is, and this wasn't the trail that I got lost on, but you get the idea. He is clearly an advanced rider - I'm not. So when I saw the super close trees + all of that snow(The video doesn't do any justice, it was DUMPING down. It was a white-out and my goggles would constantly fog and freeze over) I freaked out and got stuck.


----------

